# Stockage sur iCloud qui ne descend pas malgré transfert de fichiers



## Noctician (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous
Ma femme a un petit souci concernant iCloud.
(Je ne m’y connais pas vraiment )

Sur son abonnement de 50 gigas il lui reste 20 gigas de libre et pour en récupérer plus elle a transféré des photos et vidéos sur un disque dur mais malgré tout au niveau du stockage ça ne descend pas.

Y a t il quelque chose qu on aurait omis de faire?

Merci d’avance


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2022)

Une fois les images supprimées, il faut bien penser à vider la corbeille. Ne serait-ce pas là le problème ?


----------



## Noctician (23 Juillet 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Une fois les images supprimées, il faut bien penser à vider la corbeille. Ne serait-ce pas là le problème ?


Bonjour.
Je vais voir ça et je reposterais

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Noctician (23 Juillet 2022)

Oui
Donc c’était bien ca
Merci encore
On peut clôturer


----------

